# ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات



## amjad-ri (19 يونيو 2008)

عدك كام طريقه تحرق بيهم دم البنات للي متغاظ من البنات
انا هعرض لكم بعض الطرق دي بس مستني الردود 

ازاى تحرق دم البنات ؟؟؟؟؟ 
________________________________________
1-اذا كنت ماشفتهاش من زمان و قابلتها صدفة و بتسالك انت عامل ايه ازى احوالك؟ 
ترد بمنتهى السماجة ...انتى مش شايفانى فرحان و سعيد انى قابلتك ااقوم ارقصلك يعنى؟

2- ولما ترد و تقول خلاص انا اسفة 
ترد و تقول شىء طبيعى

3- لو كنت ماشى فى الشارع و عدت قدامك واحدة حلوة طبعا من الزوق و الادب انك تعاكسها بمنتهى الغتاتة او على الاقل ترش عليها ميه!! 

4- لو كنت فى عرابيتك و عدى من جنبيك عربية و فيها بنت حلوة افضل باصيصلها و متنح و لما تسالك انت بتبصلى كده ليه شد على الرابع و نفضلها....... 

5- لو اتصلت بواحد و النمرة غلط و ردت عليك واحدة و قالتلك النمرة غلط من الطبيعى جدا انك ترد عليها و تقولها ماعليش اصل صوتك شبه صوت حسنى بالظبط. 

6- لو ماشى مع بنت جميلة جدا و بتسالك عن رايك فى شكلها قولها 
هايلة يا حياتى بس لو فيه منك على حريمى!!!!!! 

7- لو عايز تغتت اكتر و اكتر على اى بنت فى الشارع و قف اى واحدة واسالها الساعة كام هتقولك مثلا : الساعة 4.30 
بص فى ساعتك و قوللها تمام الساعة بتاعتك مظبوطة!!!!! 

8- لو راكب عربية نقل (مقطورة) وعدت قدامك بنت فمن الجنتلة انك تيجى جنبها و تزمر على اخرك..... 

10- لو انت فى محل ودخلت بعديك بنت طبعا من الزوق انك تقول للبياع خلص الانسة الاول ........ 
و البياع لسة بيجيبلها الحاجة قوله : ماتخلصنى بقالى ساعة قدامك و بعدين بتمشى الانسة ليه انا جى قبلها 
)طبعا اعمل حسابك ان البقال هيضربك باى حاجة فى ايده(

11- لو انت مع بنت و هتركبوا تاكسى و غيران عليها و خايف للسواق يقعد يبصلها فى المراية 
طبعا اتصرف على الفور و قعدها جنبه و اقعد انت ورا!!!!!! 

12- لو انت مصاحب بنت جادعة قوى و بتقف معاك فى كل المواقف المنيلة اللى بتحصلك و اخر موقف انك نايم على السرير بعد ما انضرت من شوية رجالة كانوا بيعاكسوها و انت عملت فيها احمد عرابى .... 
امسك ايديها برومانسية و بص فى عنيها و لو لابسة نضارة ماتبصش وقولها: انا مش عارف ارد جمايلك دى كلها ازاى لما رسبت السنة اللى فاتت و قفتى جنبى... و لما اتثبت و اتسرقت هدومى و فلوسى و قفتى جنبى .....و لما ابويا مات وقفتى جنبى ...... 
مش عارف ليه يا حياتى حاسس انك فقر و نحس!!!!!!!! 

13- لو خطيبتك كانت فى رحلة وورتك صورة متصوراها جنب قفص القرود و بتسالك عن رايك فى الصورة الجنان دى؟؟؟ 
قولها: هو انتى مين فيهم!!!!!!!! 

15- لو كنت ماشى مع بنت و شفت شاب بيبوس ايد حبيبته (رومانسية طبعا.. وولد جنتل قوى يعنى) و بتقولك ماتبقى تعمل زيه 
رد عليها و قولها : واعمل زيه ازاى و انا ماعرفش البنت اللى بيمشى معاها!!!!!! 

16- لو بتسالك فى غيرة ( انا عرفت انك ماشى مع بنت تانية غيرى اسمها دعاء و شاقرة) رد و قول لا و الله انا ماشى مع بنت محجبة و اسمها سارة!!!!!!!
__________________

عايز اشوف ردود تفرحني ​


----------



## kokielpop (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*

*
4- لو كنت فى عرابيتك و عدى من جنبيك عربية و فيها بنت حلوة افضل باصيصلها و متنح و لما تسالك انت بتبصلى كده ليه شد على الرابع و نفضلها.......
ههههههههههههههههههههه ديه جامدة اوى 
على فكرة الموقف دة حصل معايا ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على مرورك شكرا​


----------



## amjad-ri (10 يوليو 2008)

يا  شباب  

وين  ارائكم​


----------



## رشا الحبوبة (11 يوليو 2008)

حلوة على فكرة واللة ههههههههههههه اكيد طبعا انت متغاظ من واحدة عملت فيك حاجات كتير ههههههههههههه:ab4::ab6:


----------



## amjad-ri (11 يوليو 2008)

رشا الحبوبة قال:


> حلوة على فكرة واللة ههههههههههههه اكيد طبعا انت متغاظ من واحدة عملت فيك حاجات كتير ههههههههههههه:ab4::ab6:



هههههههه

شكرا  رشا 

بس اكيد  ماكو هيج سي

سلام الرب معك​


----------



## said fared (11 يوليو 2008)

بجد جامده جدا وانا فعلا حصل معايا موقفين منهم وعمري ما هنساهم وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا   ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## amjad-ri (11 يوليو 2008)

said fared قال:


> بجد جامده جدا وانا فعلا حصل معايا موقفين منهم وعمري ما هنساهم وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا   ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ولا  تهتم

ههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## همسة (30 يوليو 2008)

ياريت تبقا تعمل اذاى البنات تغيظ الولاد هههههههه


----------



## amjad-ri (30 يوليو 2008)

همسة قال:


> ياريت تبقا تعمل ازاى البنات تغيظ الولاد هههههههه



ههههههههه


لا  مفيش  كلام  كدة  علينا  

ههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك  سلام المسيح ​


----------



## man4truth (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## amjad-ri (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*



man4truth قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



شكرا للضحكة الحلوة 

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*

_هههههههههههههه ليه كدا ياامجد

تحرق دم البنات شكرا ليك​_


----------



## emy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*

-





> لو انت مصاحب بنت جادعة قوى و بتقف معاك فى كل المواقف المنيلة اللى بتحصلك و اخر موقف انك نايم على السرير بعد ما انضرت من شوية رجالة كانوا بيعاكسوها و انت عملت فيها احمد عرابى ....
> امسك ايديها برومانسية و بص فى عنيها و لو لابسة نضارة ماتبصش وقولها: انا مش عارف ارد جمايلك دى كلها ازاى لما رسبت السنة اللى فاتت و قفتى جنبى... و لما اتثبت و اتسرقت هدومى و فلوسى و قفتى جنبى .....و لما ابويا مات وقفتى جنبى ......
> مش عارف ليه يا حياتى حاسس انك فقر و نحس!!!!!!!!


 
:new6::new6:
​


----------



## amjad-ri (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _هههههههههههههه ليه كدا ياامجد
> 
> تحرق دم البنات شكرا ليك​_



لانكم  تعملو الشئ نفسو

هههههههههه

شكرا ليكي  فيبي  
الرب يبارك  طريقك​


----------



## amjad-ri (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*



emy قال:


> -
> 
> :new6::new6:
> ​



ههههههههههه

الزاهر  عكبتك كتير 

شكرا لمرورك

الرب يبارك  حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*

*



			- لو كنت ماشى مع بنت و شفت شاب بيبوس ايد حبيبته (رومانسية طبعا.. وولد جنتل قوى يعنى) و بتقولك ماتبقى تعمل زيه 
رد عليها و قولها : واعمل زيه ازاى و انا ماعرفش البنت اللى بيمشى معاها!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههه
جامدة دى




			- لو عايز تغتت اكتر و اكتر على اى بنت فى الشارع و قف اى واحدة واسالها الساعة كام هتقولك مثلا : الساعة 4.30 
بص فى ساعتك و قوللها تمام الساعة بتاعتك مظبوطة!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وحدة كمان
ممكن تسألها الساعة كام 
هه هه ( كما لو كنت اخرس )
ولما تجاوبك قلها شكرا :smile01*


----------



## amjad-ri (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جيلان  لورورك

و تعليقك  الجميل  على الموضوع​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2008)

صحيح موضوع حلو اسعدنى       ...................      منتظر ارى مشاركات جميله من حضرته


----------



## monmooon (31 يوليو 2008)

*الحاجات دى ما بتهمش البنات  صحيح يا بنات ولا لا ؟
 ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس صحيح عاوزين نتعلم نحرق دم الولاد 
بس كلامك تحفه ربنا يعوضك ​*


----------



## جيلان (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*

*


monmooon قال:



الحاجات دى ما بتهمش البنات  صحيح يا بنات ولا لا ؟
 ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس صحيح عاوزين نتعلم نحرق دم الولاد 
بس كلامك تحفه ربنا يعوضك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههه
طبعا يا بنتى الكلام ده قديم مش بناكل منه*:t30:


----------



## aHmEd tIto (31 يوليو 2008)

*ايه يا معلم كل دا انت كنت معايا ولا ايه 

انت شكلك بتتجسس عليا في مواقف حصلت معايا

زي دي بالظبط

علي العموم جامدين اوي*


----------



## amjad-ri (1 أغسطس 2008)

monmooon قال:


> *الحاجات دى ما بتهمش البنات  صحيح يا بنات ولا لا ؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس صحيح عاوزين نتعلم نحرق دم الولاد
> بس كلامك تحفه ربنا يعوضك ​*



هههه

دى حتى لو في  حاجات تحرق دم الشباب  

انا مش  حنزلها

هههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك  سلام المسيح​


----------



## amjad-ri (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> طبعا يا بنتى الكلام ده قديم مش بناكل منه*:t30:



هههه

يا جيلان  انتي  معانا ولى علينا​


----------



## amjad-ri (1 أغسطس 2008)

ahmed tito قال:


> *ايه يا معلم كل دا انت كنت معايا ولا ايه
> 
> انت شكلك بتتجسس عليا في مواقف حصلت معايا
> 
> ...



هههههه

ربنة يسامحك

و شكرا لمرورك
ههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*

*


amjad-ri قال:



هههه

يا جيلان  انتي  معانا ولى علينا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههه
معاكوا بأمارة ايه يعنى
عليكوا طبعاld:*


----------



## amjad-ri (1 أغسطس 2008)

ماشي

انا اعلن  حربي ضد النساء


























ههههههههههههههه

بس  امزح  معاكم​


----------



## جيلان (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*

*

amjad-ri قال:



ماشي

انا اعلن  حربي ضد النساء


























ههههههههههههههه

بس  امزح  معاكم​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه
طبعا امل يعنى بتتكلم جد
ده احنا نموتك ونعلقك على باب المنتدى​*


----------



## amjad-ri (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*




جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> طبعا امل يعنى بتتكلم جد
> ده احنا نموتك ونعلقك على باب المنتدى​*



ماشي  يا  ستي

اما وريتك

بس  اصبري  عليا  

تعرفي  انا كنت  ناوي انزل موضوع  

ازاي تحرق دم الشباب 

بس  انتي  مسبتنيش 

ههههههههه

حتشوفي  ههههههههههه:smil8::hlp::11azy:​


----------



## وردة الكويت (1 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههه
حلوه امجد 
تقبل مروري


----------



## amjad-ri (1 أغسطس 2008)

وردة الكويت قال:


> ههههههههههه
> حلوه امجد
> تقبل مروري



شكرا لمرورك

سلام  المسيح عليكي​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااا لموضوعك ................ وليه نحرق دمهم اصلا ......... ربنا يباركك ......... انا بضحك معاك


----------



## amjad-ri (2 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> شكراااااااا لموضوعك ................ وليه نحرق دمهم اصلا ......... ربنا يباركك ......... انا بضحك معاك



شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2008)

*انا مش معاهم
ده مش فيلم لاحمد عيد
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا رغم اننى شاب  انا مع البنات

اللى يعرف معلومه عن حرق دم الاولاد يكتبها*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*



النهيسى قال:


> *انا مش معاهم
> ده مش فيلم لاحمد عيد
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا رغم اننى شاب  انا مع البنات
> 
> اللى يعرف معلومه عن حرق دم الاولاد يكتبها*



عيااااااااااا الطلاج بالتلاتة مانا كسفاك يا نهيسى

اتفضل يا باشا مش معلومة واحدة موضوع كاااااااامل 30:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43081

علشان مش تقول اننا حرمناك من اى حاجة :smil16: 

موضوع قصاد موضوع يا ااااااااامجد :t30::t30: وطبعا احنا اللى هناخد الكاس هههه​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ازاي تحرق دم البنات   سوري يا بنات*



marmar_maroo قال:


> عيااااااااااا الطلاج بالتلاتة مانا كسفاك يا نهيسى
> 
> اتفضل يا باشا مش معلومة واحدة موضوع كاااااااامل 30:
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*زاى يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟*

*اول حاجة انا عملت الموضوع ده علشان ارد علي بعض 
الاخوات الموجودين هنااااااا
تانى حاجة ياريت لا البنات و لا الشباب ياخدوا العملية بشكل شخصى
تالت حاجة اللى عنده اضافة ياريت يضيفها فى المشاركات 
وعايز دم وضرب هههههههههه
.................................................. .................................................. 

كيف يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟
العملية فى منتهى السهولة و سيتم عرضها من خلال من خلال عدة مواقف متتالية 
و الله المستعان و ربنا يقدرنا على بنت حواء......



1- اذا كنت ماشفتهاش من زمان و قابلتها صدفة و بتسالك انت عامل ايه ازى احوالك ؟
ترد بمنتهى السماجة ...انتى مش شايفانى فرحان و سعيد انى قابلتك ااقوم ارقصلك يعنى؟
2- ولما ترد و تقول خلاص انا اسفة 
ترد و تقول شىء طبيعى
3- لو كنت ماشى فى الشارع و عدت قدامك واحدة حلوة طبعا من الذوق و الادب
 انك تعاكسها بمنتهى الغتاتة او على الاقل ترش عليها ميه!!
4- لو كنت فى عرابيتك و عدى من جنبيك عربية و فيها بنت حلوة افضل باصيصلها 
و متنح و لما تسالك انت بتبصلى كده ليه شد على الرابع و نفضلها.......
5- لو اتصلت بواحد و النمرة غلط و ردت عليك واحدة و قالتلك النمرة غلط من الطبيعى
 جدا انك ترد عليها و تقولها ماعليش اصل صوتك شبه صوت حسنى بالظبط.
6- لو ماشى مع بنت جميلة جدا و بتسالك عن رايك فى شكلها قولها 
هايلة يا حياتى بس لو فيه منك على حريمى!!!!!!
(اللى مايفهمهاش يسالنى)
7- لو عايز تغتت اكتر و اكتر على اى بنت فى الشارع و قف اى واحدة 
واسالها الساعة كام هتقولك مثلا : الساعة 4.30 
بص فى ساعتك و قوللها تمام الساعة بتاعتك مظبوطة!!!!!
8- لو راكب عربية نقل (مقطورة) وعدت قدامك بنت فمن الجنتلة 
انك تيجى جنبها و تزمر على اخرك.....
9- لو نفسك تمشى مع بنت فى كليتك و كانت جاية تطلب منك حاجة 
للمرة الاولى فى حياتها (والطريقة مجربة و جابت مفعول) .....
هتنادى عليك........
- فلان .... ممكن لو سمحت......
- بصلها و اضحك فى و شها و بعدين دير وشك و نفضلها خالص و لا كانك شفتها قبل كده......
طبعا و شها هيبقى شبق الطمطماية لكنها بعد كده هتروح تشتكيك لزميلاتها 
و تقول عليك انك و لد تنك و ماعندكش دم و لا ذوق....
و فاجاة روح كلمها عادى و لا كان حاجة حصلت......
هتحتار فيك و تعجب بيك.... و يمكن تحبك.....
(على فكرة انا لما عملت كده كانت صدفة و ماكنتش اقصد)

10- لو انت فى محل ودخلت بعديك بنت طبعا من الزوق انك تقول للبياع خلص الانسة الاول ........
و البياع لسة بيجيبلها الحاجة قوله : ماتخلصنى بقالى ساعة قدامك 
و بعدين بتمشى الانسة ليه انا جى قبلها
(طبعا اعمل حسابك ان البقال هيضربك باى حاجة فى ايده)

11- لو انت مع بنت و هتركبوا تاكسى و غيران عليها و خايف للسواق يقعد يبصلها فى المراية
طبعا اتصرف على الفور و قعدها جنبه و اقعد انت ورا!!!!!!

12- لو انت مصاحب بنت جادعة قوى و بتقف معاك فى كل المواقف المنيلة
 اللى بتحصلك و اخر موقف انك نايم على السرير بعد ما انضربت من شوية
 رجالة كانوا بيعاكسوها و انت عملت فيها احمد عرابى ....
امسك ايديها برومانسية و بص فى عنيها و لو لابسة نضارة ماتبصش 
وقولها: انا مش عارف ارد جمايلك دى كلها ازاى لما سقطت السنة اللى فاتت و قفتى جنبى... 
و لما اتثبت و اتسرقت هدومى و فلوسى و قفتى جنبى .....
و لما ابويا مات وقفتى جنبى ......
مش عارف ليه يا حياتى حاسس انك فقر و نحس!!!!!!!!

13- لو خطيبتك كانت فى رحلة وورتك صورة متصوراها جنب قفص القرود 
و بتسالك عن رايك فى الصورة الجنان دى؟؟؟
قولها: هو انتى مين فيهم!!!!!!!!

14- لو كنت ماشى مع بنت سامرة 
(على فكرة انا بموت فى السمر ماتفهمونيش غلط انا حتى اللى بمشى 
معاها شبه سامية جمال!!) وكانت لابسة فستان احمر و قاليتلك دلعنى....
قولها : يا فحم مولع..!!!

15- لو كنت ماشى مع بنت و شفت شاب بيبوس ايد حبيبته 
(رومانسية طبعا.. وولد جنتل قوى يعنى) و بتقولك ماتبقى تعمل زيه 
رد عليها و قولها : واعمل زيه ازاى و انا ماعرفش البنت اللى بيمشى معاها!!!!!!

16- لو بتسالك فى غيرة ( انا عرفت انك ماشى مع بنت تانية 
مثلا اسمها مريم و شاقرة) رد و قول لا و الله انا ماشى مع بنت خمرية و اسمها سارة!!!!!!!

17- لو قالتلك اى بنت مش بزمتك انا مالية عليك حياتك
قولها: ايوة بس لو ماكنتش عرفتك كانت محفظتى هتفضل مليانة..

18- لو اى بنت بعتت رسالة او موضوع على منتدانا تعمل ايه
طبعا تنفض كما لو ان الموضوع مش موجود اساسا..

ربنا يستر عليااااااا
ملطوش​*​


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: زاى يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟*

موضوعك لذيذ جدا 
لكن خلى بالك من "بنت لادن"
شكرا جزيلا..................................


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: زاى يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟*



mena magdy said قال:


> موضوعك لذيذ جدا
> لكن خلى بالك من "بنت لادن"
> شكرا جزيلا..................................



*ااااااااااااه
المشكلة ان اغلبية البنات كده
ربنا يحافظ علينا........شكرا ليك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: زاى يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟*

:act23::act23::act23::act23:*ههههههههههههههههه
يا حلاوة 
بيشوووو خاف علي نفسك انت بقة 
بص سافر اي حتة 
انا هلم بنات المنتدي ونجيلك :act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:
انتظر علشان هجيب البنات ونيجي نرفعلك ضغط الدم والسكر  وكل حاجة 
ماشي يا بيشووووو​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: زاى يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟*

بس كل الى بتقوله مش هترفع ضغط البنت انت هتخلى البت تقول على الول الى هيعمل كده رخم هههههههه
ده لو مقالتش كلام تانى ​


----------



## kalimooo (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: زاى يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟*

موضوع روحي ممتاز هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: زاى يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟*

*المشكله انه كل الحركات الهبله اللي بيعملوها الشباب عشان يغيظوا البنات حفظناها*
*فا بدل ما هيرتفع الغط للبنات *
*هتترد للولاد مضاعفه *
*خاف علي نفسك بقي يا بيشوي *
*اديني قولتلك *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: زاى يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟*

_*شكلك بتلعب فى عداد عمرك مش عارفة ليه ​*_


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: زاى يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> :act23::act23::act23::act23:*ههههههههههههههههه
> يا حلاوة
> بيشوووو خاف علي نفسك انت بقة
> بص سافر اي حتة
> ...



*شكراااا لمرورك
وانا مبخافش علي فكرة خاالص​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: زاى يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> بس كل الى بتقوله مش هترفع ضغط البنت انت هتخلى البت تقول على الول الى هيعمل كده رخم هههههههه
> ده لو مقالتش كلام تانى ​



*محدش هيقول حاجة
ولد زي الفل
فين الرخامة دي​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: زاى يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع روحي ممتاز هههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*شكرااااااا كليمو
علي مرورك
الموضوع دسم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: زاى يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *المشكله انه كل الحركات الهبله اللي بيعملوها الشباب عشان يغيظوا البنات حفظناها*
> *فا بدل ما هيرتفع الغط للبنات *
> *هتترد للولاد مضاعفه *
> *خاف علي نفسك بقي يا بيشوي *
> *اديني قولتلك *​



*لأ صدقيني البنات دول
ميعرفوش اي حاجة من 
حركات الولاد
واخاف علي نفسي ليه:smil8:
هصحي من النوم مش هلاقي
اللاب او الكمبيوتر مثلا:smil8:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: زاى يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*شكلك بتلعب فى عداد عمرك مش عارفة ليه ​*_



*ممكن
بس هو العداد ده
في اني مكان في الشقة
عشان اخلي بالي​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (7 أبريل 2009)

*ازاى ترفع ضغط البنت ارجو من البنات ميزعلوش*

كيف يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟

العملية فى منتهى السهولة و سيتم عرضها من خلال من خلال عدة مواقف متتالية و الله المستعان و ربنا يقدرنا على بنت حواء......
1- اذا كنت ماشفتهاش من زمان و قابلتها صدفة و بتسألك انت عامل ايه ازى احوالك ؟
ترد بمنتهى السماجة ...انتى مش شايفانى فرحان و سعيد انى قابلتك ااقوم ارقصلك يعنى؟
2- ولما ترد و تقول خلاص انا اسفة
ترد و تقول شىء طبيعى
3- لو كنت ماشى فى الشارع و عدت قدامك واحدة حلوة طبعا من الزوق و الادب انك تعاكسها بمنتهى الغتاتة او على الاقل ترش عليها ميه!!
4- لو كنت فى عرابيتك و عدى من جنبيك عربية و فيها بنت حلوة افضل باصص لها و متنح و لما تسألك انت بتبصلى كده ليه شد على الرابع و نفضلها.......
5- لو اتصلت بواحد و النمرة غلط و ردت عليك واحدة و قالتلك النمرة غلط من الطبيعى جدا انك ترد عليها و تقولها ماعليش اصل صوتك شبه صوت حسنى بالظبط.
6- لو ماشى مع بنت جميلة جدا و بتسألك عن رايك فى شكلها قولها
هايلة يا حياتى بس لو فيه منك على حريمى!!!!!!
(اللى مش فاهم يسالنى)
7- لو عايز تغتت اكتر و اكتر على اى بنت فى الشارع و قف اى واحدة واسالها الساعة كام هتقولك مثلا : الساعة 4.30
بص فى ساعتك و قوللها تمام الساعة بتاعتك مظبوطة!!!!!
8- لو راكب عربية نقل (مقطورة) وعدت قدامك بنت فمن الجنتلة انك تيجى جنبها و تزمر على اخرك.....
9- لو نفسك تمشى مع بنت عندك فى الكليه و كانت جاية تطلب منك حاجة للمرة الاولى فى حياتها (والطريقة مجربة و جابت مفعول) .....
هتنادى عليك........
- احمد .... ممكن لو سمحت......
- بصلها و اضحك فى و شها و بعدين دير وشك و نفضلها خالص و لا كانك شفتها قبل كده......
طبعا و شها هيبقى احمررررررر لكنها بعد كده هتروح تشتكيك لزميلاتها و تقول عليك انك و لد تنك و ماعندكش دم و لا ذوق....
و فأجاة روح كلمها عادى وقولها كنتى عايزه ايه و لا كأن حاجة حصلت......
هتحتار فيك و تعجب بيك.... و يمكن تحبك.....
10- لو انت فى محل ودخلت بعديك بنت طبعا من الزوق انك تقول للبياع خلص الانسة الاول ........
و البياع لسة بيجيبلها الحاجة قوله : ماتخلصنى بقالى ساعة قدامك و بعدين انا جى قبل الانسه ا
(طبعا اعمل حسابك ان البقال هيضربك باى حاجة فى ايده)
11- لو انت مع بنت و هتركبوا تاكسى و غيران عليها و خايف للسواق يقعد يبصلها فى المراية
طبعا اتصرف على الفور و قعدها جنبه و اقعد انت ورا!!!!!!
12- لو انت مصاحب بنت جادعة قوى و بتقف معاك فى كل المواقف المنيلة اللى بتحصلك و اخر موقف انك نايم على السرير بعد ما انضرت من شوية رجالة كانوا بيعاكسوها و انت عملت فيها احمد عرابى ....
امسك ايديها برومانسية و بص فى عنيها و لو لابسة نضارة ماتبصش وقولها: انا مش عارف ارد جمايلك دى كلها ازاى لما رسبت السنة اللى فاتت و قفتى جنبى... و لما اتثبت و اتسرقت هدومى و فلوسى و قفتى جنبى .....و لما ابويا مات وقفتى جنبى ......
مش عارف ليه يا حياتى حاسس انك فقر و نحس عليا !!!!!!!!
13- لو خطيبتك كانت فى رحلة وورتك صورة متصوراها جنب قفص القرود و بتسالك عن رايك فى الصورة الجنان دى؟؟؟
قولها: هو انتى مين فيهم!!!!!!!!
14- لو كنت ماشى مع بنت سامرة وكانت لابسة فستان احمر و قاليتلك دلعنى....
قولها : يا فحم مولع..!!!
15- لو كنت ماشى مع بنت و شفت شاب بيبوس ايد حبيبته (رومانسية طبعا.. وولد جنتل قوى يعنى) و بتقولك ماتبقى تعمل زيه
رد عليها و قولها : واعمل زيه ازاى و انا ماعرفش البنت اللى بيمشى معاها!!!!!!
16- لو بتسألك فى غيرة ( انا عرفت انك ماشى مع بنت تانية غيرى اسمها دعاء و شاقرة) رد و قول لا و الله انا ماشى مع بنت خمرية و اسمها ساره!!!!!!!
17- لو قالتلك اى بنت مش بزمتك انا مالية عليك حياتك
قولها: ايوة بس لو ماكنتش عرفتك كانت محفظتى هتفضل مليانة
اعملوا بيها وهتقعدوا تتدعولي او....


اوعى البنات تزعل ده هزار!!!​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ازاى ترفع ضغط البنت ارجو من البنات ميزعلوش*

*وحياتك يختي احنا مش محتاجين نصائح

احنا رافعين ضغطهم علي طول

شكرا ليكي نيرمين

ومبروك انضمامك لحزبنا حزب الرجاله​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ازاى ترفع ضغط البنت ارجو من البنات ميزعلوش*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صح انتو ا رفعين الضغط بس انت تبع حزب البنات 
برضوا مش عايزة البنات تزعل منى 
شكرا لمرورك وربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ازاى ترفع ضغط البنت ارجو من البنات ميزعلوش*

ما بقاش يأثر الكلام ده 

هههههههههههههه

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​ ​


----------



## Rosetta (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ازاى ترفع ضغط البنت ارجو من البنات ميزعلوش*

*
طيب لو البنت هي اللي عملت هيك في الشب شو بيصير ؟؟
هههههههههه

مرسي يا نيرمين 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ازاى ترفع ضغط البنت ارجو من البنات ميزعلوش*

*هههههههههههه
حلوين جدا يا نرمين
بس شكل واحد في بالي هيتضرب 
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ومستنين حاجة علي الشباب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ازاى ترفع ضغط البنت ارجو من البنات ميزعلوش*



jesus156 قال:


> *
> بس شكل واحد في بالي هيتضرب ​*




*واحد مين يابت يا رووووكا

اكيد تقصدي بيشوووي

رد يا بيشووو بقي :t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ازاى ترفع ضغط البنت ارجو من البنات ميزعلوش*



mikel coco قال:


> *واحد مين يابت يا رووووكا
> 
> اكيد تقصدي بيشوووي
> 
> رد يا بيشووو بقي :t30:​*



*بيشو اللي هو مش كاتب اساسا رد ههههههههههههههه
زكي من يومك والعكس صحيح​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ازاى ترفع ضغط البنت ارجو من البنات ميزعلوش*



jesus156 قال:


> *بيشو اللي هو مش كاتب اساسا رد ههههههههههههههه
> زكي من يومك والعكس صحيح​*





*تقصدي ايه يابت :smil8:

يبقي تقصدي كوكو

هو كاتب رد فوق برضه

لو مكانك يا كوكو اطردها علي طول 30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ازاى ترفع ضغط البنت ارجو من البنات ميزعلوش*



mikel coco قال:


> *تقصدي ايه يابت :smil8:
> 
> يبقي تقصدي كوكو
> 
> ...



*انا نفسي اعرف انت متغاظ من ايه 
سبحان الله وبعدين كوكو مايقدرش يطردني :t30::t30:​*


----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: زاى يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟*

*دة رخم مش يرفع الضغط
اللى يرفع الضغط البرووووووووووووووووود
خليك ايس كريم  فى التعامل 
وياسلام اما تكون مستفز 
تبقى حاجة تمام 
يعنى ممكن مثلا اما تكلمك فى موضوع مهم بالنسبه ليك 
النصايح مثلا
ذاكر 
اهتم بدراستك 
الكلام اللى مش جايب همه ده 
رد عليها وقولها انتى زى القمر النهاردة
وهى اصلا شكلها ميتشافش 
وبتنفع اوى لو اللى  بتقولك ذاكر بتكلمك على النت او فى التليفون 
هتلاقيها جابت نار من جوه
ههههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ازاى ترفع ضغط البنت ارجو من البنات ميزعلوش*



mikel coco قال:


> *واحد مين يابت يا رووووكا
> 
> اكيد تقصدي بيشوووي
> 
> رد يا بيشووو بقي :t30:​*



:11azy: انتوا بتلعبوا في عداد عمركم انتوا الاتنين:11azy:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أبريل 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## مينا سمير عادل (8 أبريل 2009)

جادمه جدا :d


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 أبريل 2009)

لو خطيبتك كانت فى رحلة وورتك صورة متصوراها جنب قفص القرود و بتسالك عن رايك فى الصورة الجنان دى؟؟؟ 
قولها: هو انتى مين فيهم!!!!!!!! 

ههههههه جميلة جداااااا
ربنا يباركك يا امجد​


----------



## doooody (8 أبريل 2009)

_ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرااا علي الموضوع الجميل 
لكن طبعا هناخد حقنا تالت ومتلت 
ومتنساش :ان كيدهن عظيم
_​


----------



## ponponayah (8 أبريل 2009)

طيب ولية بس كدا
مالك ومال البنات دا حتى احنا ملايكة خااااااااااااااااااااااالص
هههههههههههههههههه  :smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## مريم12 (9 أبريل 2009)

*معلش هما مش هيعدوا الموضوع على خير
بس انتوا متغاظين ليه علشان احسن منكم:12bf86~159::12bf86~159:​*


----------



## lovely dove (9 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههه حلوة قوي امجد بس اوعي تعمل حاجه منهم لانك هتفجر اكيد هههههههههه
العمر مش بعزقة خافوو علي نفسكو


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير امجد_
_نصاءح غالية_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## kingmena (10 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





معلومات جميلة


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههه
يا ساتر وتحرقوا دمنا ليه يا عم احنا عملنالكم ايه بس
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا امجد ​


----------



## ابن القديسين (17 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
لا البنات امورين وكلهم بنات العدرا ربنا يرعاهم ونسيبهم يركزو شويه في حياتهم الروحيه ربنا يرشدهم


----------



## just member (17 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههه*
*يخرب عقلك*
*ية كل دة يابنى *
*حرام علية*
*دى قمة البرود بعينها*
*هههههههههه*
*شكرا يا امجد*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## غالى صبحى (18 أبريل 2009)

ولو جت بنت فى يوم من الايام وقالتلك بحبك قولها مافيش حاجة اسمها حب فى حاجة اسمها مصلحة


----------



## حنين القلب (19 أبريل 2009)

•.¸(¯`'•.¸,  مــــع كل إحــترامي وتقــــديرى , .•'´¯) .•'´¯)
(¯`'•.¸(¯`'•.¸««««««««««««»»»»»»»»»»»¸.•'´¯).•'´¯) 
--==>>>---> مشكورررررررررر ويسلمو الايادي <---<<<==-- 
(_¸.•'´(_¸.•'´««««««««««««»»»»»»»»»»»`'•¸_)'•.¸_) 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلمو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلمووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلمووووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلووووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموووووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوووووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلمووووووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلووووووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموووووووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوووووووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلمووووووووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلووووووووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموووووووووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوووووووووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلمووووووووووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلووووووووووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلمووووووووووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلووووووووووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموووووووووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوووووووووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلمووووووووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلووووووووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموووووووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوووووووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلمووووووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلووووووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموووووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوووووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلمووووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلووووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلمووو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلمو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
•.¸(¯`'•.¸,  مــــع كل إحــترامي وتقــــديرى , .•'´¯) .•'´¯)
(¯`'•.¸(¯`'•.¸««««««««««««»»»»»»»»»»»¸.•'´¯).•'´¯) 
--==>>>---> مشكورررررررررر ويسلمو الايادي <---<<<==-- 
(_¸.•'´(_¸.•'´««««««««««««»»»»»»»»»»»`'•¸_)'•.¸_) 
 مــــع كل إحــترامي وتقــــديرى​


----------



## amad_almalk (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع

مرسيىىىى علي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههه

جامدين جدا 

ميرسى كتيييير على النصايح اللى تودى فى داهيه​


----------

